# Identify this machine?



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi,

I've been looking out at Fracino machines as a possible upgrade path from my PID'd Gaggia Classic.

I've seen this machine up for sale:









Can anyone advise what model it is, whether it is a good upgrade option? I have been leaning towards a plumbed in model and this seems to fit the bill.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Think it shares a lot of internals with the Piccino which has thermal stability issues


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Fracino Classic, commercial 1 group semi-auto, HX system, probably 5 litre boiler, E61 type group head, 13amp plug-in

Nice big ion-resin water softener, so descale maybe not necessary.

Spares easy to source & easy to service / repair.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Think it shares a lot of internals with the Piccino which has thermal stability issues





espressotechno said:


> Fracino Classic, commercial 1 group semi-auto, HX system, probably 5 litre boiler, E61 type group head, 13amp plug-in
> 
> Nice big ion-resin water softener, so descale maybe not necessary.
> 
> Spares easy to source & easy to service / repair.


Thanks for the feedback guys. So do heat exchange systems typically have thermal stability issues or just this model in particular?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

_shakeyjake_ said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. So do heat exchange systems typically have thermal stability issues or just this model in particular?


Just the piccano , espresso techno, has far better knowledge of these machines, HX are for the most part pretty competant


----------

